# offshore



## jhnjr23 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am looking to go offshore Saturday morning. the party boats are full and its my only day off in a month. I have cash for gas bait food drinks or whatever is needed. just bought a penn 330 reel and rod combo and put 50lb mono on it and some leaders. if anyone wants a fishing buddy for the day text john at 832-840-7715. im in Baytown but will drive to wherever.


----------



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

*fishing*

I am looking for some guys to start setting fishing trips up with on a 36ft fountain you interted


----------



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am looking to get a few guys to get together regularly to go out on a 36ft fountain do you thinh you would be interested in this


----------



## jhnjr23 (Aug 16, 2014)

heck yeah. I've been out on the new buccaneer like 5 times but it gets pretty packed on there and i'm a big guy. I don't really have any room to enjoy myself or move at all really. don't have expensive gear just got a penn 330 reel on a 6' penn rod and put 50lb mono on it. my days off change every week and I fish every chance I get. this week I got lucky and am off Saturday and sunday. if you wanna head out let me know.


----------



## jhnjr23 (Aug 16, 2014)

by the way from where do you launch from?


----------



## txfisherman35 (Mar 10, 2014)

Spinner68 said:


> I am looking for some guys to start setting fishing trips up with on a 36ft fountain you interted


pm sent


----------

